# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Why is wild so hard?

## Oxium

I've been trying too do the Wild method for quite sometime now. I don't understand what I'm doing wrong for it not too work. I BELIEVE that it's going to work but, I never feel any progress. I'll explain what I do, and please correct me if any of it is wrong. I would space this out but, I'm on my iPod and I can't really make paragraphs so sorry for the eye sore. Ok here we go. I start by waking up about 5 hours into my sleep. I get up for about 10mins, read up on LD or use the restroom, etc. I get in bed and lay down on my back with my arms too my sides and stay there for about ten minutes. After about 15 mins I start feeling my body go into a shallow stage of what feels like sleep paralysis. My body gets a bit numb and buzzy. Then for the next hour, or however long I lay there, I end up staying in that stage. I relax my body, repeat mantras and do everything I can too go deeper into wild, but there I no progress. Is there anything I need too work on? Or do I need to keep trying? As always I appreciate your help, and happy dreams to all.  :wink2:

----------


## gab

Don't worry, it's not so hard. Although is may be easier, if you had a few DILDs under your belt. 

It may take a while to do enough attempts to experience the transition and also have enough failed attempts to be able to compare.

I can recommend you read WILD (sageous) tutorial. It explains the whole process and the mindset behing it in great detail. You can also join his class and get personalized answers. Good luck.

_***Moved to WILD***_

----------


## SaxtonHale

That happens to me too. It's very relaxing, but it's kind of frustrating. I end up just falling asleep from there.

----------


## gab

> That happens to me too. It's very relaxing, but it's kind of frustrating. I end up just falling asleep from there.



It will get better with practice. You will learn how to stay in that stage, when you not asleep nor awake and you will be able to wait there for longer for your dream to develop. Also, try some mantras, so you don't fall asleep too soon.

----------


## Oxium

I also saw someone said something about puting your arms above your head and then to the side, and then turn over and begin Wild. What is this all about? Also thanks for moving this.  :wink2:

----------


## Zoth

> I also saw someone said something about puting your arms above your head and then to the side, and then turn over and begin Wild. What is this all about?



WILD brings up a lot of unwanted attention which resumes in some random information (at least it seems that that information has no reason to be), so just focus on the raw technique: falling asleep consciously. Although Tibetan dream yoga refers to positions in which to fall asleep, you should WILD with the position that is most comfortable. Remember, it's all about falling asleep. Meaning that wondering if you're close to entering the dream or thoughts like "it's taking too long" just make the opposite effect  :wink2:

----------


## sisyphus

I think there are two critical parts to WILD: practice and opportunity. Practice is important but you have to do it at the opportune time. Here's a couple ideas to change up your practice:

- Try for DEILDs to become familiar with the "dreamy feeling". There's a certain feeling that says "my body is ready to enter dream sleep". For me, it feels like I'm light-headed but very attuned to my mental state and aware of detail. This feeling is key to WILD and DEILD. If you practice with DEILD techniques, you will become more familiar with this feeling and know when it's right to attempt WILDs too.

- Stay awake longer during WBTB. Aim for maybe 30 minutes for WILD. Actually, 60 minutes might be better, as long as you can get back to sleep.

----------


## Shrek

I'd have to say doing a WILD is really dependent on your status.  You could lie down with your eyes closed for hours just counting and counting but you won't get anywhere unless you've recently had a NREM sleep.  If there was only some way to turn this into a 3d graph, (relation of 3 variables) of the amount of time awake after a WBTB, probability of being able to go back to sleep, and how vivid your dreams will be.

----------

